# Please Help! Urgent. Mich rated 93V or Bridgestone Turanza rated 93H



## Sige-Lang (Sep 24, 2005)

I can save 100 USD (installed w/Alignment) if I go with Michelin brand instead of Bridgetone Turanza EL42 (215/55R17 93H). 

Should I get the Michelin 93V for my Altima 3.5SE or stay with the stock tires?

Sorry. I don't have enough time to do my homework and I've never shop for new tires before.

So my question is which one is better and worth my money.

Thank you.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The bridgestones wear really fast, try the michelins, and let us all know.


----------



## Sige-Lang (Sep 24, 2005)

Ruben said:


> The bridgestones wear really fast, try the michelins, and let us all know.


Maybe after 130K miles I can share the results  

Rotated 3x, the Bridge EL42 gave me no problem for the last 66000 mi. No puncture, no flat tires. I have no complain except that the ride are a little rough for my taste.(Maybe bec. of the sport tuned susp.) 

I-5 and I-710 (So. Cal) are so bad that my car is taking all the punishment when you drive fast.


----------



## Sige-Lang (Sep 24, 2005)

*Dealer is charging me $200 /tires installed w/o align and w/o tax on Bridge EL42.*

I've found a place in altadena that will save me at least $180. (B and D)

It will be $670 + 8.25% CA tax + $49Align for a Michelin MXV4's. Accdng to Mich web site the ride on these tires should be smooth and the tread life is acceptable. 

I'll go with a Mich. I just hope that It will give me the same or better perf.


----------

